# My girl getting chubby



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know of a particular brand, but did you see the tips on this recent thread?
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...rition-feeding-recipes/503028-overweight.html


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Max is 8 years old. We feed Purina Pro Plan Large Breed. We watch his weight closely and feed him using the formula of 10 calories per pound of goal weight per day.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Apr 22, 2017)

Get a stud to liven up her spirit


----------



## ShashaCruz (Apr 22, 2017)

Wet horse meat will make her more active


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Pretty much the same formula for everyone man or beast... eat less & exercise more


----------

